

Ask HN: Where to buy a ".uy" domain - Chirag

Hners, our team wants to buy "foo.uy" I did my search and found out it belongs to Uruguay. Any hacker from Uruguay who can help us with this?
======
kefs
Sorry, not possible. Domains on the .uy TLD must be registered at the third
level.

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/.uy>

<http://www.nic.org.uy/Registrar/>

~~~
Chirag
Thanks. We'll rework on the name :)

------
regularfry
Looks to me like only .{com,net,org}.uy are available to the public.

